# Amber Lip Balm Tube Supplier?



## AlchemyandAshes (Sep 24, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a container/packaging supplier that carries Amber Lip Balm Tubes like these:
[attachment=0:iggajoy9]amberlipbalm.jpg[/attachment:iggajoy9]
I ordered 100 from Jody's Soap Creations/soapsandthings.com for $18...however, lousy customer service! I will be polite and just say that it was the most unprofessional transaction I've ever had with a supplier, so needless to say, I will not be ordering from her again and certainly would not recommend her. Unfortunately, she seems to be the only place I can find AMBER colored lip balm tubes. I've checked SKS, ContainersandPackaging.com, Bayousome, etc to no avail. I would greatly appreciate any information anyone has to offer!


----------



## Genny (Sep 25, 2012)

She's the only place I've ever found them.  I used to use them but switched colors just so I wouldn't have to deal with her anymore


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Sep 25, 2012)

Grrr...I'm afraid I will have to do the same  :evil: 
I thought that she must have gotten them somewhere to resell them...didn't think it would be that hard to find the wholesaler.  :roll:


----------



## Genny (Sep 25, 2012)

Alchemy&Ashes said:
			
		

> Grrr...I'm afraid I will have to do the same  :evil:
> I thought that she must have gotten them somewhere to resell them...didn't think it would be that hard to find the wholesaler.  :roll:



I'm betting she wouldn't be willing to share where she wholesales them from LOL


----------



## new12soap (Sep 26, 2012)

She has them listed on ebay 100 for $21 including shipping. Maybe she responds better to orders from there?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18-OZ-CHAPSTICK ... 0429934636

I don't even want them and now I am obsessed... she MUST get them from SOMEWHERE! She can't be the only place in the world that carries them... Maybe they have been discontinued or something and she still has a stockpile... Hmph!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Sep 26, 2012)

That's exactly what I was thinking! I'm still searching, but I may just end up buying black tubes instead.



			
				new12soap said:
			
		

> She has them listed on ebay 100 for $21 including shipping. Maybe she responds better to orders from there?



After the nasty experience I had with her, I wouldn't even accept a freebie from her...well, unless she was giving away her amber lip balm tubes for free.  Then maybe we could talk...:twisted:


----------



## new12soap (Sep 26, 2012)

My only other suggestion would be to email the pic to a few major suppliers and ask if they can source them for you. Let us know if you get anywhere.


----------

